# Swordtail/Platy



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Ok, I know that platys and swords can interbreed and I guess its a fairly common thing.

When does the sword show up on male sword tails? My first batch of fry produced only one male. He's probably 9 months old and he has no sword. Looks like a platy to me. These swords are just gorgeous but Im a little broken hearted to think that they are producing platys.


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

I got only 4 males out of 17 platy fry. Perhaps the platy gene is dominant.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Oh I should have specified, hes from a reverse trio of swordtails. So I'm just guessing that perhaps the swords could have some platy genetics going on. But then again, Im not sure how early/late swords show up. Ok ok.. I'm *hoping* someone is gonna say the swords come late LOL


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

Sorry, your male should have had his sword by this time. 
 Tony


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Thank you Tony, thats what I guessing but didn't really want to be true LOL.


----------



## GumboJones (Mar 6, 2006)

For the record, when should the sword appear? My girlfriends sword tails had a fry and its already about two months old and his no tail yet.


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

Swords take quite a while to mature. You should see differences in body shape within a few months, but sword development usually starts at about 4 months, depending on your particular line and usually after the gonopodium takes shape.
Tony


----------

